# New Lumatek=generator ready and dual input



## SherwoodForest (Mar 19, 2010)

Yup I just got my new ballast, it's a 1000 watt Lumatek. I was surprised to see the box say in big letters "generator ready" and also that it is 110 and 220 volts! They said on the internet they where one or the other and not switchable, but it is, just uses a different cord. It also has the dimmer button to run a 1000 watt bulb at lower watts, 750 or 500, and it has the super bright selection.


----------



## Growdude (Mar 19, 2010)

What does generator ready mean?

My old coil and core is generator ready as soon as the power goes out.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 19, 2010)

Congrats on the purchase. 



I have a 400 watt mH magnetic ballast that will not run on my generator.:confused2: I had two 100 watt hps street lamps that did,:confused2:


----------



## SherwoodForest (Mar 19, 2010)

Growdude said:
			
		

> What does generator ready mean?
> 
> My old coil and core is generator ready as soon as the power goes out.


 I hear it's not good to run a electronic ballast on a generator, guess mine will. Which btw, is killer! I have a 14KW diesel generator that can run for a couple days at a clip no problem. We get outages alot here and sometimes for hours. And the ability to go to 220 when I get more lights is also sweet. That wasn't supposed to be an option with these, plus, mine will run metal halide or hps!:lama:


----------

